
Ask HN: Suggest a name for a new chat app - startupflix
Looking for one word name for my chat app. Please help me.
======
giardini
Off the cuff:

CHapp, CHappy, Chat-Chat, Chattre or Chatte[French], Talk-Talk(TT), Talk-Back,
Back-Talk, Bark, Bark-Back(BB) & BB King (its upgrade), Begorrah!(just an
Irish word I like).

Best is something that sticks to memory instantly.

~~~
startupflix
Thank you so much for the suggestion :)

------
Leustad
Pigeon or Pigeon Messenger.

~~~
startupflix
Thank you for the suggestion :) finalized this!

